# Alum Saugeye Report



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Killer morning, fished 5:30-9:00, 16 total eyes. ,2 of the smallest you've ever seen, around 10 in the 15-16" range, and a new personal best 23" for me.

Trolled flicker shad, circus clown and fugitive were the hot colors, only ones I used. Mostly shallow less than 7 foot of water.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Looking at that picture, the big one makes the others look small. I assure you all were legal 15" or above fish.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Look like legit keepers to me! Nice!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats on the personal best


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

.How was the water clarity on Friday or does anybody have a clarity report from North pool to south pool? I’m assuming it was muddy towards the end of last week but curious how a few days of sun Can change things


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice job, I would assume South pool as better watr quality?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey guys I was there again yesterday morning in the middle pool again which is where I was for my first report. Clarity was pretty dirty it wasn’t more than a foot. Yesterday I finished 5 AM to 9 AM I caught 11 All keeper size, Most were 17-18 inch range. Lost at least one at the boat I can remember. I had 7 by 6 a.m.I have one stretch that’s about 100 yards I got cut off and those guys never left They seemed to be catching them to look like they were throwing jigs. I didn’t even go in the south pole so I’m not sure how the water was looking there.


----------



## mfox9481 (Dec 2, 2013)

I've been trolling about 2 mph and cannot seem to find the keepers. Tons on shorts but not many keepers. What speed seems to be the best?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

